# Stabilization in Phoenix



## kentonjm (Mar 13, 2017)

I have a couple of blocks of spalted lumber that could make some interesting blanks but I do not have the ability to stabilize.

Are there any members here in Phoenix who have that capability and would be willing to help me out. Happy to share the created blanks.

PM me if you can help.

Regards

Jon


----------

